# Mk3 sunroof seal replacement or install tip



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

This tip will perhaps make it to the archive and be searchable.

When pushing a new seal in place around your glass panel, it will seem like there is no way to press it on. Tip: hold the glass with the front (top) facing you, resting the weight of the panel on the tops of your feet or the floor. The wide channel will be on the back (interior side) of the panel. Using your fingers and whatever forearm strength you have, work the fat strip of the seal into the channel by pushing down with your fingertips and then pulling it toward you, thereby squishing it into the channel. Once it is partially seated into the channel, roll the pressure from your fingertips toward you, and you will seat the outer strip to the thinner (exterior) channel as the stripping compresses. It may help to do this in the sun to make the weather strip warm and more pliable. Grit your teeth and curse a bit, and you will eventually get it done.


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

pics or its hard to help


----------



## 91maz626lx (Jul 13, 2005)

do you have a part number for this? i need one for my restoration please. did you get the seal from vw? thanks in advance and pics would help the write up.


----------

